# Things to do in Fujairah before you ...



## Huntly (Jul 4, 2014)

My wife and I will be moving to Fujairah in Aug., gonna be hot I know! There doesn't seem to be a lot on here about Fujairah but thought I'd give it a shot, looking for a little more info than can be found with a google search. I'm American, wife is Chinese, I'll be working and she hopes to find a job.


----------

